# Re-suturing J-tube



## kandigrl79 (May 29, 2008)

Question,
If a patient presents to the ER because some of the sutures holding her J-tube have come out and the ER physician re-sutures the J-tube back to the skin, should I code a simple (12001-12007) repair code?  If not, how would you code this??

Thanks for any and all help you can give...


----------

